
Measles, Mumps, Rubella Vaccination and Autism: A Nationwide Cohort Study - andrewl
https://annals.org/aim/fullarticle/2727726/measles-mumps-rubella-vaccination-autism-nationwide-cohort-study
======
andrewl
Conclusion: The study strongly supports that MMR vaccination does not increase
the risk for autism, does not trigger autism in susceptible children, and is
not associated with clustering of autism cases after vaccination. It adds to
previous studies through significant additional statistical power and by
addressing hypotheses of susceptible subgroups and clustering of cases.

